# Time has come to announce .....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am adding 2 new Jr. Herd Sires to our farm in just a couple weeks! And since we are confirmed and paid for it is time to announce!

Thank you to Addie at Proctor Hill, Joanne at Dragonfly, and Tisie from KKSnowdnAcres (transport from Portland to CDA) for making it possible to get 2, not just 1 to us!! (can't fly two in one kennel into my local airport).

Introducing -

Dragonfly IH Bombay

PromisedLand Incredible Hunk *S x Dragonfly HFX Somali










Dragonfly T Finnean (moonspotted and polled)

Flat Rocks Tuan x Dragonfly HFX Sorcha


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! That's very exciting, beautiful boys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

how funny... I was just checking out that little moonspotted & polled buckling on Facebook just moments ago!
Congrat's!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Traci - ohh on my page - I put him on there earlier today ;-)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, what nice little boys! So uphill with great rear legs and briskets! Man, you are decently close to my mom's place. I might have to talk to you about purchasing a buck kid this spring if you have any available. I think I am going to advertise one of my buck's for sale (pending a show I'm taking him to first week of May.) If I sell him I'll need a new guy and I like your taste.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks dear! I am pretty excited about changing my herd to a "top knotch" herd - the milk production I am getting is amazing compared to what I had prior. 

I am not sure - Delight is a buck prospect for this year ;-)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking additions Allison...Congrats on getting them!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats they are gorgeous.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I am very excited. I lost my Halifax son last year to pasturella, And since Halifax is deceased - this is the next best thing in kids for my breeding program. I also (fingers crossed) have a Halifax grand daughter coming if she is born!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed......... :thumb:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3
adorable!!!
i'm jealous!
<3 spots <3


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!! :applaud: 

I really wanted a Dragonfly kid last year... am hoping to add one in the future.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanne has some really nice stock for sure  I have been pleased with everything that I have received and seen from her farm - and such a nice person to work with!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those boys are beautiful! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW,..fantastic....they are just beautiful~~!!


----------

